# Dark Void



## NewsBytes (Jan 19, 2010)

To set the premise for Dark Void, Airtight Games has taken people, locations and events from history and given those a spin. The location is the ominous Bermuda Triangle, the event is the rise of Fascism in Europe and the personality out of the history books is physicist Nikola Tesla. All of these have always been favorites of pop-culture as stuff of legends and mysteries&mdash; Bermuda Triangle has the dubious reputation of being a place of many unexplained disappearances; th...

To read the full news article,  click here


----------

